# Netopia Wireless + Pen drive USB connection trouble



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

Heya all

got a problem with a Netopia wireless device, or so it seems. Model: TER/GUSB-N. The network adapter is working fine the light on device is flashing but my problem is a utility to see available wireless networks. It seems it did not install with a WLAN utility. Not sure if drivers were installed correctly or not. Driver Version is 2.0.1.0 and Provider is Ralink. Please help if you can. Oh and Op System is XP SP3

Help if you can


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check in Device Manager to see if the driver installed OK.

Not sure what else you're looking for. Are you unable or unwilling to use XP's WZC?


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Motorola directions say to use Windows Zero Configuration Utility for the TER/GUSB-N if you have XP. 
Go into Control Panel, Administrtive Tools, Services. WZC is near the bottom of the list. Make sure it is turned on.

Motorola Site, Support and Down. The Netopia TER/GUSB-N is about 3/4 down the page under Home Networking. Links to User Guide PDF, Driver Download and Troubleshooting Download.
http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/support/default.asp?supportSection=DiscontinuedProducts

If you click on Home Networking at the top of the page, it will give you downloads for Vista Driver, XP Driver and Utility Driver.


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

I've WZC is started but I do not have a wireless connection icon in control panel to open utility. I know the driver does not install a utility but how do I get WZC open and operable?
The device manager is showing the driver/adapter is install properly.

Thanks for your response


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you right click on the wireless connection in Network Connections I think one of the options is 'view available networks.'


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

Yup tried that but it's not showing a wireless selection. only wireless selection I have at all is the wireless network wizard thingy but it just allows me to setup my own personal network not access another wireless signal.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm stumped. Any chance of trying the adapter with another computer?


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

going to try the laptops I have later tonight... To be continued


----------

